# Drawing -- free quilting/sewing supplies and more



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

*This drawing ends Sunday, September 6th at 6 pm. Central Time.* 

I'm moving to a place that is less than half the size of where I currently live, so am "downsizing".

I participate in a monthly swap on the Quilting Board. Over the last two years I've accumulated a lot of quilting and sewing related doo-dads (a technical term) plus quite a few small hand-made items. So as not to offend anyone on that board who might have sent me some of these items, I'm offering them here.

You will get a Regional Rate A box filled to the brim with the items shown in the photo plus as many half jelly roll strips as I can cram in. Just post on this thread to get your name entered. 

I will even pick up part of the postage. *The winner pays $6.00*, preferably through Paypal, and I'll pay the remainder. Lower 48 states only. 

Thanks for playing.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I have way more stuff now than one person ought to be allowed, lol, so I won't enter. I just wanted to say what a generous offer that is and good luck on your move!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Oh wow! Belfrybat, you are very generous.

I shouldn't enter my name, as I have quite a lot of sewing stuff too (like callie), but I think if I should win I would gift some of the things to my daughters, who are starting to get interested in sewing/quilting.

So, please, if you don't mind, put my name in.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That&#8217;s nice of you! But, if I win, I&#8217;ll have to have a give away myself.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I like Kris's idea!

I don't need anything myself, but I do mentor a coworker's daughter (13 year old) that I know would love to receive something like this, so put my name in also, and if I win it can be sent to her (I'll pick up the share of postage).


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

This is a great idea. I have a daughter who has been eyeing my old machine. She would need supplies to go with it. 
Sign me up please.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Please enter my name. If I should win like others I would happily help someone who needs these goodies to be able to sew, quilt etc. Way too many people are struggling these days and can't even buy sewing/mending supplies. This is most generous of you. Thanks.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Please enter my name I would love to have things, I can always use them.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

what a wonderful idea!! I too should do this but can't pass up this offer.. please enter my name.. thanks..


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Enter me too please. This box would be like Christmas! Thank you so much for the offer.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I am running late because I've been quilting on the Bailey and frame. Sorry.
Winner is *Maxine *and Rjayne is the backup if Maxine changes her mind. I'll send a PM to Maxine. 

When I get closer to moving, I might have another box of goodies, so will post if I do.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Congrats maxine!! :bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow how exciting!! I will get my money in the mail tomorrow as I don't have a Paypal account.. I never thought I'd win!!


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats Maxine. It will be like Christmas in September. It's always fun to get a package!!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Belfry I was able to pay using Paypal,, actually my husband has an account so he paid for me.. Thanks everyone for the well wishes,, I'm so excited to be receiving this box.. Yes, it will be like Christmas!! Wahoo!!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I received the package today and all I can say is *WOW*!!!!!!!!!!!! so many wonderful things and several of them I've been wanting but haven't bought them.. plus all the fabrics.. everything was wonderful.. it truly was like Christmas~~ thank you so very much!!


----------

